# [RISOLTO] emerge: there are no ebuilds built ... Problem

## KinG-InFeT

salve a tutti...come al solito dichiaro di non essere ancora espertissimo di gentoo ma alle volte mi fa davvero uscire pazzo....

praticamente dovrei installare qemu ma una volta avviatomi da il seguente errore:

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # emerge qemu

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udev-146[extras]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-fs/udev-162 (Change USE: +extras)

(dependency required by "net-wireless/bluez-4.75" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/qemu-0.11.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "qemu" [argument])
```

e mi dice che vuole un'altro pacchetto l'udev..

io anche provando ad emergerlo mi da n'altro errore

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # emerge sys-fs/udev-162

!!! 'sys-fs/udev-162' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.
```

quindi ogni volta che mi esce un'errore del genere non sò come comportarmi..

il mio make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

_NOTSET="-gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 -nocxx -arts"

_CUSTOM="hal unicode X dbus alsa ipv6 python"

_EDIROT="vim vim-syntax"

_IMAGE="png jpeg gif jpeg2k tiff"

_AUDIO="mp3 vorbis aac timidity flac ogg sid mad misepack sndfile speex opencore-amr gsm cue"

_VIDEO="theora v41 v412 vdpau x264 xvid schroedinger dirac"

USE="${_NOTSET} ${_CUSTOM} ${_EDITOR} ${_IMAGE} ${_AUDIO} ${_VIDEO}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="en it"
```

Un aiutino?

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-fs/udev-146[[bcolor=red]extras[/color]]".
> 
> 

 

ti sta dicendo che vuola farti ricompilare uedv con la USEFLAG extras impostata.

il modo più comodo di farlo è usare la cartella /etc/portage.

se non desisderi utilizzare quella flag, devi in qulache modo ripensare le impostazioni di qemu e di bluez (o rinunciare del tutto a quelle applicazioni).

----------

## Zizo

 *Quote:*   

> KinG-InFeT ~ # emerge sys-fs/udev-162
> 
> !!! 'sys-fs/udev-162' is not a valid package atom.
> 
> !!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

 

Quando specifichi anche la versione devi anteporre un "=" al nome del pacchetto e quindi nel tuo caso la sintassi corretta è "emerge =sys-fs/udev-162".

----------

## KinG-InFeT

a ora ho capito turro bene ho risolto  :Very Happy: 

----------

